# Sticky  Tips for finding a good trainer



## MaggieRoseLee

Going to start a sticky for people to add to for their recommendations/tips for finding a good trainer. Feel free to add your point of view.

And WHAT your are thinking of training for makes a big difference 

Here are some links to start:

http://www.whole-dog-journal.com/issues/13_9/features/Dog-Training-Professionals_20063-1.html

http://www.quickanddirtytips.com/pets/dog-behavior/how-to-find-a-good-dog-trainer?page=all

http://dogtime.com/dog-health/dog-behavior/20508-finding-a-good-dog-trainer

https://positively.com/dog-training/find-a-trainer/how-to-choose-a-good-dog-trainer/


----------



## DutchKarin

Great thread.

I went through 3 trainers until I found gold with the fourth. The local "class" trainers really did not understand high drive protection breeds. They were good with golden retrievers, labs and toy dogs. But I think it takes more to work with a protection breed to assess them as individuals. So I just kept asking. On FB on a Dutch Shepherd site I asked someone who lives locally who gave me a new name. I had to drive an hour and it was all one on one training, relatively expensive, but SOOOOO worth the investment. 

If you have a pup who is challenging, ask your breeder if you trust them, join on line groups, FB, call clubs, go to high-end pet food stores and stop people in the street if you see something you like. Ask ask ask. 

Then, go see the trainer work dogs. Don't just rely on a phone conversation. See how they work. How do they teach, reward, and correct a dog. What is their teaching/training theory. What kind of breeds do they own as their own personal dogs? How do they assess the individual dog? 

The trainer I worked with did a multiple hour assessment of my dog. And then developed a written plan and then we went to work on that plan. He treated my dog as an individual and worked with him and taught me to work with him as a unique being. What I had to learn was training Aussies, a GSD, and a lab really did no prepare me for a dutch shepherd. I had to let go of that ego thing and start a fresh. 

Just some ideas.


----------



## DutchKarin

Bump... I just think this is so important! Need more contributions.


----------



## sanjo

I'm searching for trainers right now - before I even commit to a dog.

This is such great advice, thank you.





DutchKarin said:


> Great thread.
> 
> I went through 3 trainers until I found gold with the fourth. The local "class" trainers really did not understand high drive protection breeds. They were good with golden retrievers, labs and toy dogs. But I think it takes more to work with a protection breed to assess them as individuals. So I just kept asking. On FB on a Dutch Shepherd site I asked someone who lives locally who gave me a new name. I had to drive an hour and it was all one on one training, relatively expensive, but SOOOOO worth the investment.
> 
> If you have a pup who is challenging, ask your breeder if you trust them, join on line groups, FB, call clubs, go to high-end pet food stores and stop people in the street if you see something you like. Ask ask ask.
> 
> Then, go see the trainer work dogs. Don't just rely on a phone conversation. See how they work. How do they teach, reward, and correct a dog. What is their teaching/training theory. What kind of breeds do they own as their own personal dogs? How do they assess the individual dog?
> 
> The trainer I worked with did a multiple hour assessment of my dog. And then developed a written plan and then we went to work on that plan. He treated my dog as an individual and worked with him and taught me to work with him as a unique being. What I had to learn was training Aussies, a GSD, and a lab really did no prepare me for a dutch shepherd. I had to let go of that ego thing and start a fresh.
> 
> Just some ideas.


----------

